# Pregnenolone?....Propecia/finastride?



## biggilb (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi guys,

dose anyone know anything about Pregnenolone?

I use to take propecia, also known as finastride (the hairloss drug). For around 2 years now ive had sexual dysfunction and pretty serious depression. After a bit of research I found this....

http://www.hairloss-research.org/UpdatePropeciaandDepression7-08.html

...which suggests the drug can effect cognitive function and cause depression. The article suggests supplementing with pregnenolone. Some call it a supplement, some a prohormone and others a steroid? Anyone have any knowledge of this, and whether it could help someone in my situation?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I used finasteride and then dutasteride for years. They killed my libido and made me lethargic and tired, which was likely adrenal fatigue, although it was never diagnosed.

I remember reading about pregnenolone. I also read about DHEA which I think is a precursor to it, or vice versa.

Long story short, both are used to combat adrenal fatigue. I tried DHEA and didn't notice much, and after further reading found out that adrenal fatigue can be helped by taking large doses of vitamin c. The suggestion was to take as many grams as you can stick until you get the sh1ts, basically. I never went that far but used fair amounts upto say 5g a day. I still take 2-3g a day now. It did seem to help.

For the ED side of it, I would recommend vitamin D 5000 iu. That stuff definitely helped, as did IMO a little cialis to re-awaken things downstairs. Vit d in 5000iu is only available online as it's an import from the US AFAIK. Cialis I would recommend wildcat if you can get it.

Hacks knows plenty about DHEA and pregnenolone, I'm sure he will chip in, but IME the above helped a lot.


----------



## biggilb (Jan 30, 2009)

ok thanks mate. Il look into it.


----------



## biggilb (Jan 30, 2009)

Anyone else no anything about Pregnenolone?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

PM hacks a link to the thread mate.


----------



## biggilb (Jan 30, 2009)

yeah will do


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah, looked into this one a long time ago and is supplemented with over the counter measures.

It is a precursor to other steroid hormones, and in fact the is what a very prominant TRT doctor says about HCG and its conversion to pregnenolone:

*The P450 Side Chain Cleavage enzyme, which converts CHOL into pregnenolone at the initiation of all three metabolic pathways CHOL serves as precursor (the sex hormones, glucocorticoids and mineralcorticoids), is actively stimulated, or depressed, by LH concentrations. It is intuitively consistent that during conditions of lowered testosterone levels, commensurate increases in LH production would serve to stimulate this conversion from CHOL into these pathways, thereby feeding more raw material for increased hormone production. And vice versa. Thus the addition of HCG (which also stimulates the P450scc enzyme) helps restore a more natural balance of the hormones within this pathway in patients who are entirely, or even partially, HPTA-suppressed.*

Some TRT doctors suggest the use of pregnenolone as it is considered a feel good hormone, mood enhancer, etc.

Here is a good read on it: http://www.raysahelian.com/pregnenolone.html

Never used it myself, but years ago I was considering adding it to PCT protocols to avoid or lessen crashing post cycle.


----------



## biggilb (Jan 30, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Yah, looked into this one a long time ago and is supplemented with over the counter measures.
> 
> It is a precursor to other steroid hormones, and in fact the is what a very prominant TRT doctor says about HCG and its conversion to pregnenolone:
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, I will have a read of the link. Do you know much about finastride and its lasting side effects? After years of taking anti d's, anti psychotics and CBT with little effect I think its worth considering that I may be suffering from its side effects.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

biggilb said:


> Thanks mate, I will have a read of the link. Do you know much about finastride and its lasting side effects? After years of taking anti d's, anti psychotics and CBT with little effect I think its worth considering that I may be suffering from its side effects.


Not as much as I would like to know, just though it is some nasty stuff and they saw some cellular death with some prostate tissues.

I am not sure you can treat the side effects of DHT inhibiting drugs.

I think a safe approach would be the use of progesterone, as that competes with DHT receptors, sure it may put you in less favorable range of your male to female hormones but progesterone is kind of a feel good hormone for women.

I was put on it years ago with TRT drugs as well, I felt good on it actually, but some endo doctors wont do that.


----------



## biggilb (Jan 30, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Not as much as I would like to know, just though it is some nasty stuff and they saw some cellular death with some prostate tissues.
> 
> I am not sure you can treat the side effects of DHT inhibiting drugs.
> 
> ...


Ok, I will read up as much as I can and give progesterone a go. Ill be in touch to let you know how it goes.


----------



## biggilb (Jan 30, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Not as much as I would like to know, just though it is some nasty stuff and they saw some cellular death with some prostate tissues.
> 
> I am not sure you can treat the side effects of DHT inhibiting drugs.
> 
> ...


Hi mate, been doing a lot of research over the past few days. I'm getting confused between pregnenolone and progesterone. I have searched for progesterone which seems to mainly come in form of a cream and appears to be a prescription only med. Pregnenolone is readily available in pill form, very cheap and comes in a variant of dosages. So I guess my question is could you explain which one I need and perhaps guide me in terms of dosages etc? Thanks in advance.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

biggilb said:


> Hi mate, been doing a lot of research over the past few days. I'm getting confused between pregnenolone and progesterone. I have searched for progesterone which seems to mainly come in form of a cream and appears to be a prescription only med. Pregnenolone is readily available in pill form, very cheap and comes in a variant of dosages. So I guess my question is could you explain which one I need and perhaps guide me in terms of dosages etc? Thanks in advance.


What makes you believe you need either or?

Just askin?

What is your age?

Do you train?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I know you train

Id like to know your desire to try one, or both of those?

Age is something for me to know


----------



## biggilb (Jan 30, 2009)

hackskii said:


> I know you train
> 
> Id like to know your desire to try one, or both of those?
> 
> Age is something for me to know


I'll try and give you as much as info as possible.

I'm 26 years old. Been training for about ten years. Ran about 5 cycles, test only with proper PCT. Haven't ran a cycle for 3 years now.

The reason I'm inquiring about prenenolone/progesterone is because I used propecia/finastride for a few years. I started to notice problems with sex drive and ED issues. I thought it would be best to discontinue it so I gradually reduced the dose which is what is suggested. That was two years ago.

These problems have still not gone away. Since then Ive had the worst two years of my life, Ive had really bad depression and anxiety. I'm on my 4th anti depressant which is doing jack, I'm also on a high dose of an anti-psychotic called quitiapine which is suppose to keep me calm and help against "bad thoughts", this again seems to do very little.

After hearing of other ex propecia/finastride users suffering from similar issues I am exploring the idea that it may be a contributing factor.

http://abcnews.go.com/Health/MensHealthNews/hair-loss-drug-propecia-linked-depression/story?id=16958698#.UW3e5sqccTA

Basically from my understanding propecia/finastride works as a 5 alpha reductase inhibitor and helps prevent testosterone converting to DHT (DHT causes hair loss). But obviously we need DHT for sexual function and mood. The manufacturers claim that things should turn back to normal after discontinuation but the side effects people are experiencing suggest that the 5 alpha reductase system has been permanently damaged or inhibited. Sorry if you already knew this.

I was researching this when I came across this article: http://www.hairloss-research.org/UpdatePropeciaandDepression7-08.html

It suggests the supplementation of pregnenolone to help combat sides. Sorry for the lengthy post just wanted to explain as best as I could.

Any help is hugely appreciated, things have been really tough and Im just looking for something to help.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, for mood, pregnenolone is known to be a feel good hormone, so is progesterone, and although progesterone does compete with the DHT receptors, and thus could change the ratio of male to female hormones, it is used in women that have post depression from having babies, they load them up on progesterone.

When my daughter was suffering from depression, my wife put her on progesterone, she did well.

Yes, if you can push more away from the drugs that may even lower testosterone, and try the other stuff, id say yes, this may be of benefit, not to mention pregnenolone can convert to testosterone.

That DHT inhibiting drugs should never be used, it can ruin quality of life, and some men, it never goes away.

Who cares if you have nice hair when you cant even get an erection?

That crap has been known to cause cellular death on prostate tissues.

You only have very little to lose, give it a shot.


----------



## biggilb (Jan 30, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Well, for mood, pregnenolone is known to be a feel good hormone, so is progesterone, and although progesterone does compete with the DHT receptors, and thus could change the ratio of male to female hormones, it is used in women that have post depression from having babies, they load them up on progesterone.
> 
> When my daughter was suffering from depression, my wife put her on progesterone, she did well.
> 
> ...


Thanks Hackskii, so are you suggesting pregnenolone? (just want to be certain) and any idea on dose etc?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

biggilb said:


> Thanks Hackskii, so are you suggesting pregnenolone? (just want to be certain) and any idea on dose etc?


Not sure on the dose, and years ago I was considering using pregnenolone during PCT with the SERMS for mood, but never delved into it any deeper.

Kindof wish I had, this may be one rock that I have not unturned.

Nice read here: http://www.raysahelian.com/pregnenolone.html


----------



## biggilb (Jan 30, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Not sure on the dose, and years ago I was considering using pregnenolone during PCT with the SERMS for mood, but never delved into it any deeper.
> 
> Kindof wish I had, this may be one rock that I have not unturned.
> 
> Nice read here: http://www.raysahelian.com/pregnenolone.html


Cheers pal, think Im just gunna have to buy some and find out for myself. Dose is very varied in everything I read!


----------



## biggilb (Jan 30, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Not sure on the dose, and years ago I was considering using pregnenolone during PCT with the SERMS for mood, but never delved into it any deeper.
> 
> Kindof wish I had, this may be one rock that I have not unturned.
> 
> Nice read here: http://www.raysahelian.com/pregnenolone.html


old article but you might enjoy reading this mate.

http://www.life-enhancement.com/magazine/article/95-exclusive-interview-with-ray-sahelian-md-the-promise-of-pregnenolone


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

biggilb said:


> old article but you might enjoy reading this mate.
> 
> http://www.life-enhancement.com/magazine/article/95-exclusive-interview-with-ray-sahelian-md-the-promise-of-pregnenolone


That is pretty cool, I may go out and buy some today, and put the wife on it:lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Just bought some today from smart powders, it was 20 grams for 17 bucks, that makes it out like 20 cents a 50mg dose.

Course I will have to cap that myself.

I bought it here www.SmartPowders.com


----------



## biggilb (Jan 30, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Just bought some today from smart powders, it was 20 grams for 17 bucks, that makes it out like 20 cents a 50mg dose.
> 
> Course I will have to cap that myself.
> 
> I bought it here www.SmartPowders.com


I bought some friday, cant remember the website now. I got some 10mg caps, think from what ive read its best to start low and work your way up untill you feel posative benefits. Are you going to try it yourself or were you series about your wife lol?

Sam


----------

